# Unwanted Kits



## tdh1987 (Jul 26, 2010)

Our 2 ferrets have given birth to 16 pole cats and Albino's. Although it was planned we are struggling to rehome them. Some have been sold to neighbours and friends, but we still have 10 that need to go (Girlfriend is 30 weeks pregnant).

I put up adverts in local pet shops, freeads and also on Facebook.

Any ideas?

Tom


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

There seems to be alot of kits for sale lately. It could be difficult unless you undercut the others pricewise!! You've tried the ferret rescues??


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Where abouts are you?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

16!!! blimmen heck! is that a normal sized litter?


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Its from 2 females I think :lol: Although I had a rat that had 17 in one go!!! So would'nt be surprised if one ferret had all


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

oooh! lol :lol:

There was me thinking 2 ferrets = 1 boy 1 girl! lol


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> oooh! lol :lol:
> 
> There was me thinking 2 ferrets = 1 boy 1 girl! lol


I know :lol: I had to read it twice and then realised it must be 2 females


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Please get the ones you are keeping neutered!!
There is probably a rescue near you that may or may not be full of other peoples accidental or planned kits that may be able to take yours.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Its a shame that they have to go to a rescue as they seem to be overflowing at the moment


----------



## louloukk (May 8, 2010)

tdh1987 said:


> Our 2 ferrets have given birth to 16 pole cats and Albino's. Although it was planned we are struggling to rehome them. Some have been sold to neighbours and friends, but we still have 10 that need to go (Girlfriend is 30 weeks pregnant).
> 
> I put up adverts in local pet shops, freeads and also on Facebook.
> 
> ...


Where do you live??


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

depending where you are we can take the kits when ready at our rescue. pm or e mail me if you like or visit our website


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

have you tried the working forums?? Like the shooting ones they often have people looking for ferrets. I'd also try to agricultural colleges that do gamekeeping


----------



## tdh1987 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yer there are two females, there were more but 2 died at birth. Only got about 6 left to get rid of actually, all boys. We're located in Selby, near York.


----------

